# how in bad taste one has to be to start yet another 'vs' poll?



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

and will some folks on this forum ever grow up to stop pitting one against the other?


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

We also have to grow up to stop humiliating other people's activities just because we find no point in them


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

and will some folks on this forum realize that not everyone has the same taste (from music to thread topics) and that no-one is obliged to open these threads if they don't like them?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Obviously, this is a question better asked in poll format.

Possibly as "The right way of doing things VS How other people do things".


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't really find polls that inspiring, there's nothing to gain from them. When they start arguments, then it's WW3. Not my piece of heaven.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Zhdanov said:


> and will some folks on this forum ever grow up to stop pitting one against the other?


Although you are almost right, people like to participate, so no real harm done.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I totally agree!

The grown up thing to do indeed is to tell people what to do and to start a thread ABOUT vs-polls instead. Grown-up interesting debate guaranteed !


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Its the "versus" thing, setting up an artificial competition of artificial equivalents. Eating more fruit versus coin collecting.  Playing the mandolin versus filling the car with gasoline. Its dumb and kind of insulting.

But it makes for good discussion. Which is the goal.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

JeffD said:


> Its the "versus" thing, setting up an artificial competition of artificial equivalents. Eating more fruit versus coin collecting.  Playing the mandolin versus filling the car with gasoline. Its dumb and kind of insulting.
> 
> But it makes for good discussion. Which is the goal.


You make your point so well, and I agree. :tiphat:






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If I don't want to choose between, say, Mozart and Beethoven *(and why would I?)*, I can -
a) Post on the thread why I think it's not a very good question & vote, if the option exists, for *not* choosing. 
b) Think carefully about the different qualities of each composer and how much each appeals to me - then post the fruits of my pondering, and vote, or not, as I choose to.
c) Leave the thread to those who want to engage with the question, maybe starting a thread of my own that I think more meaningful or rational.

What I wouldn't do, though, is try to censor discussions that don't contradict the terms of service and which do interest others. If these poll threads had no appeal, they'd remain empty. 
Live & let live.

(As for saying that other people have *bad taste* because I don't like their threads, isn't it rather bad taste to say so?)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Of course it's folly, but I certainly hope I never grow up. It sounds dreadful.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> and will some folks on this forum ever grow up to stop pitting one against the other?


I suppose it is the whole "reality" TV idea creeping into everything. It is putting composers on "Survivor." Many people seem to like this elimination round competition paradigm. For me, there is no surer way to ruin something that might otherwise be very interesting. I think I am, however, in a decided minority on this question.

Edit: On the other hand, if we were limited to only serious "substantive" posts here at TC, there might be no more than one or two a day, and probably not even that.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

JAS said:


> I suppose it is the whole "reality" TV idea creeping into everything. It is putting composers on "Survivor." Many people seem to like this elimination round competition paradigm. For me, there is no surer way to ruin something that might otherwise be very interesting. I think I am, however, in a decided minority on this question.
> 
> Edit:* On the other hand, if we were limited to only serious "substantive" posts here at TC, there might be no more than one or two a day, and probably not even that.*


quite true :lol:

and I agree with others as well : let people talk, that's why they come here... to participate and to express themselves.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Because, believe it or not, vs polls can actually spark good conversation. Or, at least, help some members reevaluate/express their preferences.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

See Zhdanov? All you've done with this thread is give people (including me, I hope) free likes!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Obviously, this is a question better asked in poll format.
> 
> Possibly as "The right way of doing things VS How other people do things".


"The right way of doing things VS How other people do things VS Mozart"


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

It's threads like these, where users complain about the martial quality of using the word "versus" to make a comparison, that make me realize that the looming world war can't come soon enough.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Sina said:


> We also have to grow up to stop humiliating other people's activities


what activities? care to specify?


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I also think most polls are a bit silly, but they're not worth getting grumpy over.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> and will some folks on this forum realize that not everyone has the same taste (from music to thread topics) and that no-one is obliged to open these threads if they don't like them?


that is the same kind of argument your authorities would have for no-go zones: 'just don't go there'.

if we tolerate some thing today, the next day we might wake up to see that thing got everywhere, with no escape from it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> if we tolerate some thing today, the next day we might wake up to see that thing got everywhere, with no escape from it.


That's why we need someone like you to highlight the danger zones.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

...............................................


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> If these poll threads had no appeal, they'd remain empty. Live & let live.


that is nothing but a goody two shoes mantra, not accepted.



Ingélou said:


> As for saying that other people have *bad taste* because I don't like their threads, isn't it rather bad taste to say so?


no, because i was first to say it, so i accuse, while you defend and may not divert the course of discussion like you just did.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Portamento said:


> See Zhdanov? All you've done with this thread is give people (including me, I hope) free likes!


so you're in for likes?


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> That's why we need someone like you to highlight the danger zones.


and why not? accepted!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

* how in bad taste one has to be to start yet another 'vs' poll? *

I don't even understand the question


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

yet another poll and yet another nonsense vote - http://www.talkclassical.com/50160-16th-vs-17th-vs.html - 19th century leading is understood, but 20th century position so close is laughable and indicates that many on this forum either have no idea about music or are politically inclined to distort facts.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

bz3 said:


> It's threads like these, where users complain about the martial quality of using the word "versus" to make a comparison, that make me realize that the looming world war can't come soon enough.


You may have missed some threads where the composer-versus-composer issue is presented as a boxing match. But my bet's always with the Bonn Bruiser!

For Zhdanov: Prokofiev and Shostakovich are facing off in that square ring with the velvet ropes. Who will prevail? How many rounds???


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> that is nothing but a goody two shoes mantra, not accepted.


Better to be a goody two shoes than to not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> Better to be a goody two shoes than to not have a leg to stand on.


neither is ok to be like, and now you're talking as to 'leg to stand on' - but where you were to say that while all these nonsensical polls were being started?


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Prokofiev and Shostakovich are facing off in that square ring with the velvet ropes. Who will prevail?


Muhammed Ali wins.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Polls "take the temperature" in real time of the musical interests of the active TC posters and what they currently tell me is TC listeners in the majority are disappointingly conservative in their classical music tastes.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> yet another poll and yet another nonsense vote - http://www.talkclassical.com/50160-16th-vs-17th-vs.html - 19th century leading is understood, but 20th century position so close is laughable and indicates that many on this forum either have no idea about music or are politically inclined to distort facts.


That's a bold statement. Maybe this poll you're linking to could spark a discussion not just about the relative merits of 19th and 20th century music, but also about the reasonableness of making statements about music as absolute as this!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

So, I thought that Zhdanov was saying that polls are in bad taste because many comparisons in them don't make sense (e.g., who's better, Vivaldi or Ligeti? Apples and oranges.)

It turns out that he just thinks the opinions about music revealed by the polls are _wrong_.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

apricissimus said:


> It turns out that he just thinks the opinions about music revealed by the polls are _wrong_.


don't know how you arrived at that conclusion... my post you just cited suggests nothing of the sort.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

these 'opinions' are *loaded*, in the first place; that they are wrong i thought was by default understood from the op.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's face it. Most of these polls are simply amusing time-killers. I don't take them seriously.

They simply give me an alternative to taking out my 44 magnum and putting a bullet in my brain.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> yet another poll and yet another nonsense vote - http://www.talkclassical.com/50160-16th-vs-17th-vs.html - 19th century leading is understood, but 20th century position so close is laughable and indicates that many on this forum either have no idea about music or are politically inclined to distort facts.


I started that poll as a response to this thread and the Mozart vs. 20th Century one  I take it that you mean 20th century music is inferior to 19th century based on your comment? How so from your perspective, and from the facts?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread has degraded into mostly negative comments. We've deleted several such posts and closed the thread.


----------

